# Hook sharpening method or tool help



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone have a sugestion on a good method or a good hook sharpening tool to sharpen hooks?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i just use a file. a lot of circle hooks are kind of hard to sharp (the owner jobu's i think) but otherwise, i sharpen mine from 3 different angles. before every trip, no questions asked.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

If it is real bad I will use a file, but if the hooks just need touching up I will use 220 grit sandpaper the kind they use to sand drywall. It is pretty tough and doesn't take off too much but will get hooks sharp as hell.

Maclin


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

After you sharpen the hook, use a permanant marker of any color(I use red) to "paint" the area that you filed to better protect it from the salt water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second hood's tip, I always use a black marker to "coat" over the filed metal. Its amazing how much of a difference it makes. I will sharpen some hooks such as mustads with that duratin finish like the 7731 and 7691. These come fairly sharp out of the box but not quite enough in my opinion. Stainless hooks such as mustads 7691S and 7732, Owners jobu big game, and the new hays hooks from quick rig usually come very sharp right out of the box and it seems more harm than good to sharpen them new. After a trip or a fish than i would definitely sharpen them.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I had one of these years ago, funny I lived in Miami at that time. It was the best way I've found to sharpen a hook. Compact and not expensive either. Somehow it either grew legs or I misplaced it.:banghead

http://www.tackletogo.com/bearpawfisho.html


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Make a bunch of them with Norton 3x paper and paint paddle mixers(free at all hardware store).

Spray adhesive the back of a peice of norton 220 3x sheet, lay about 5or6 paddles across the sheet weight down the sheet and paddles with a couple heavy books as they dry and then cut them out with a razor knife. I glue 800 grit on the back of mine to final polishthe burrs outof the point.Thispolishingstep may not make the point feel any sharper, but it does make it more durable. 

Lastly, if coating point is needed to prevent corosian,use a broad tippaint marker instead of permanant marker . The paint is a thin coat and it protects alot better. Paint marker are usualy found at craft stores like michaels and come in gold or silver.


----------

